# Can you train a feral pigeon?



## cteavin

As some of you know, I found an injured pigeon. I'm pretty sure she's going to be fine and I know she'll be with me for a while -- maybe permanently. Anyway, I was wondering if I could train her and if so, what I could teach her. Also, will feral pigeons ever become "friendly" with humans, or will they always keep a distance?


----------



## little bird

''Friendly'' has to do with trust. Even when a person routinely feeds the outside wild ferals..... at first they pigeons keep their distance but as they come to trust the feeder, they will fly in from blocks away when they catch sight of their benefactor. 
If you do not plan to release your patient to the wild flock...then you can win it's trust by offering favorite food seeds from your hand. If you plan to put her back outside or let her fly free from your ''loft'', you should let her keep her natural fear of humans as then she won't be ''bribed'' with food so someone can catch her easily.


----------



## feralpigeon

They do 'tame' up and like many other pets can be trained by rewarding them w/food. It may take a few months for bonding to occur, and sometimes 'taming' seems more like reaching a mutual understanding regarding what and 
what is not possible in the relationship, yet caring anyway.

fp


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*What's in it for me, with all this talk of tameness?*

Hello again cteavin,

When I've rescued adult pigeons, they usually want nothing to do with me. If they are permanently and severely handicapped, cannot be released, and are dependent upon you, they may accept you readily after a while. But if your pidge wants to wing-slap you, that is a good sign. She may have had a mate and a nest and the whole rigmarole outside, and cannot wait to get back to a normal life.

But, she should be able to maneuver fairly well before you release her. If she likes your free food, she may come back to visit daily or occasionally.

All of my rescues who were capable of surviving and thriving on the street, returned to the street. I always let them have a choice once they were healthy enough.

Most chose a Larry-free and worry-free existence, but accepting the free handouts.

Larry


----------



## Elkhorn Pack

I too have adopted a wild pigeon, a fledgling which my 5-yr-old daughter caught and wants to keep. We've had it a week & are building an outdoor coop and meanwhile keep it in a large animal cage in our basement. I've learned a lot from these forums! My question is: At first the pidgie was quite gentle and sat on our hands, shoulders, etc. Now, after a week, maybe it can fly better! It is very hard to catch again when we let it free-fly around the room, and it has begun pecking at me when I reach into its cage for it. (Didn't do this at first.) Maybe we're trying to move too fast? Maybe haven't spent enough time with it yet? Or is it getting mad being in the indoor cage until our outdoor coop is complete? If I just clean his cage, renew his food/water, and coo and talk to him for a while he seems happy & peaceful. But we want to train/tame him to our hands if we can. Advice, please.


----------



## Pidgey

Actually, they tend to train _you_...

Pidgey


----------



## KIPPY

> Actually, they tend to train you...


So true!



> My question is: At first the pidgie was quite gentle and sat on our hands, shoulders, etc. Now, after a week, maybe it can fly better! It is very hard to catch again when we let it free-fly around the room, and it has begun pecking at me when I reach into its cage for it.


Sounds normal.


----------



## John_D

Pidgey said:


> Actually, they tend to train _you_...
> 
> Pidgey


Ain't that the truth 

Feral pigeons have a kind of affinity with people in their genes, probably due to the long history of semi-domestication. They are certainly one of the the most _adaptable_ 'wild' birds I know of, if not THE most adaptable. Even after a good few years, I still find it slightly wondrous, and often amusing, how they will take over a room - sort out a roosting spot, defend their cage, take a nap on a nice soft bed and all the other 'make meself at home' things.

Thing to remember is that when we take them in they are still trying to be pigeons in a human's environment. Whatever their behavior, it is motivated from a pigeon's perception of the world, and though they can make choices to a degree and have individual personalities, much of how they are is instinctive.

I've had a couple of young pigeons in quick succession early this year not big and strong enough to compete with the older pigeons for food, and probably almost exhausted from doing battle with the elements. They soon were flying fine again, and perching in the most inaccessible places in a bedroom they could find. Catching them to go in a cage for the night involved switching off the light, checking their position with a small torch and climbing a step-ladder to grab them. If I took a nap on the bed at a weekend, they would come and lie down and doze on the bed too. I could get close to them and talk nose to beak. But, put a hand near them and they would attack it. 

Pigeons will often bite and/or slap the hand that enters the cage as they grow up, since that is their 'territory' and they defend it as do many of our aviary pigeon rescues in their nest boxes, On the whole, I think, pigeons seem to see hands as something apart from the familiar friendly face - the things that move stuff around in their 'home' or grab them or whatever. The fact that the evil hand also puts the food in front of them doesn't count for much 

If they are pretty much raised by a human from tiny baby, they may bond with that person for life, and many see 'their' human as their mate. We have a rescued dove like that. The older they are when taken in, the more likely they seem to remain aloof. Not to say they won't be 'hand tame' to come for treats, they just may not like to be handled much. 

What pigeons need, really, is another pigeon or pigeons. They are sociable birds and, like any other, are driven a great deal by the need to find a mate. 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pigeons have different personalities, just like humans. We rehabilitate pigeons and for the most part, try very hard to keep our distance so they stay wild. We presently have two fledglings who will soon be released. They are so wild that when we put food and water in their cages, they verbally "abuse"  us and give us a lot of wing slaps. If I wanted to "tame" them, I would spend a lot of time with them, letting them out of their cages, talking to them and petting them. It takes a while for them to trust you enough to accept you as a friend. 

Of the two pigeons, one of them could easily become tame but I doubt the other would ever accept us. That's what I meant by personalities. Each pigeon is different. Some of the 30 or so that we keep permanently are still very reserved and don't particularly want to have anything to do with us. They are not frightened at all but they don't fly to us like many of them do. We respect that and try not to invade their space too much. However, I often go in the aviary and sit on the floor with them. Then, even the more reserved pigeons will fly down, walk on my legs, pull my shoelaces, etc., but if I reach out to touch them will fly away. The others let me hold and pet them. All of these pigeons were raised the same way and the majority were babies/fledglings when they came to us and most were hand fed so I think it goes back to the personality thing.

We got in an adult pigeon, I think in May, who we named Vinnie. This pigeon is so tame, we don't think he would do well in the aviary so he is now our "house" pigeon. I don't know his background but suspect someone raised him from a baby/fledgling and spent a lot of time with him and gave him a lot of attention. I only wish everyone could have a Vinnie. Out of the probably 400 or so that we have taken in, he is, by far, the tamest.

So, my advice would be, if you *definitely* want to commit to keeping a pigeon as a pet is to first of all, move slowly around them, hold them often and pet them. Let them be a part of your family and allow them to move around freely in your home several times a day. Keep their environment clean, their food and water fresh and lavish them with love. 

One other thing - pecking you and "fussing" at you is a large part of how they communicate with you and does not mean they don't like you - quite the opposite. One minute our Vinnie is all sweetness and the next he may take a plug out of you - it is just Vinnie being a pigeon.


----------



## Elkhorn Pack

Thanks for your thoughts! So helpful.


----------



## Ivor

I had feral pigeons at home, when they were injured they are close because they don't have defenses, but when they start feeling better want the freedom especially if they are adults, I had one pigeon that used to go out when start getting better, was flying with the rest of the guys that used to feed, but I remember that used to come back at home around 5pm was leaving in the morning and coming back at that time it was outside waiting for someone to open the front door for her, and she used to sleep inside in a big box that I had, while she was sick, after a month she decided that was time for her and leave, she came back a couple more times when a male, to eat outside, because I was feeding pigeons outside, and she was the only one that never was scared to me when I was close, but then I don't know what happen with her, I hope she's still alive anyways, I have a pigeon that I found on the street but was a baby, but they are different when grow up with you. 

I also have to say that some pigeons not here in SF, but when I was in Argentina a couple times I was feeding pigeons in a park, and let me tell you, they were not afraid to me at all, as long as you feed them, they can be in your head, arms and it was just really funny. try to feed him in your hand that way can feel more comfortable with you.
Good luck.


----------



## alvin

cteavin said:


> As some of you know, I found an injured pigeon. I'm pretty sure she's going to be fine and I know she'll be with me for a while -- maybe permanently. *Anyway, I was wondering if I could train her and if so, what I could teach her. * Also, will feral pigeons ever become "friendly" with humans, or will they always keep a distance?


Train her to come home? - Probably.
Train her to fetch? - Sadly, no.
And forget about training her to tapdance. It's wastes your time and will annoy the heck out of her.

Pijies, although they flock together, are not pack animals. They don't work together like dogs, meaning that it's hard for them to learn skills from each other.
It makes them difficult to train.

However there are some things you can play on to make it look or seem like they are trained.

You want them to poop in one place? - put a suitable perch up high above a receptical. Your usual pijie loves to play the "I'm higher than you" game. And will invariably perch there most of the time.

You want them to perch on your shoulder? 
Try look like a building...........


----------



## little bird

Still full of fun, aren't you Alvin?? Good to see you post again.


----------



## Teresa

alvin said:


> Train her to come home? - Probably.
> Train her to fetch? - Sadly, no.
> And forget about training her to tapdance. It's wastes your time and will annoy the heck out of her.
> 
> Pijies, although they flock together, are not pack animals. They don't work together like dogs, meaning that it's hard for them to learn skills from each other.
> It makes them difficult to train.
> 
> However there are some things you can play on to make it look or seem like they are trained.
> 
> You want them to poop in one place? - put a suitable perch up high above a receptical. Your usual pijie loves to play the "I'm higher than you" game. And will invariably perch there most of the time.
> 
> You want them to perch on your shoulder?
> Try look like a building...........


Couldn't stop laughing reading this post! Good tip, the one about getting them to poop in one place, I'm going to give it a try.
My pigeon Piper occasionally perches on my shoulder -- bad news for me, eh?...


----------



## mountainstorm

Coalie perches on my head! LOL

Rachael


----------



## Jay3

Luigi will fly to my shoulder, then of course, Pinz has to outdo him and be higher, so then she will land on my head. Double trouble! Somedays I just feel like a statue in the park. Thank God for my pigeon clothes which I usually don before going to the loft.


----------

